# Google- Kiwifruit Improves Constipation in IBS - Natural Products Marketplace



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Kiwifruit Improves Constipation in IBS**Natural Products Marketplace*TAIPEI, Taiwanâ€"Eating kiwifruit may provide patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) some relief from constipation symptoms, according to a new study *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

